# Contractor Saw PALS- Should Have Done This Sooner



## Ocelot

How much does that thing cost?


----------



## fivecodys

> How much does that thing cost?
> 
> - Ocelot


It was $20 Paul.


----------



## Tedstor

I ordered a PALS kit a couple of weeks ago direct from inline industries. Still hasn't arrived. They aren't answering my emails or the phone. Looking forward to installing as I've heard good things about the product. I just hope I don't need to use their customer service…..I don't think it exists.


----------



## fivecodys

> I ordered a PALS kit a couple of weeks ago direct from inline industries. Still hasn't arrived. They aren't answering my emails or the phone. Looking forward to installing as I've heard good things about the product. I just hope I don't need to use their customer service…..I don't think it exists.
> 
> - Tedstor


I had the same issue. I wanted to make sure they received my order. They never returned my calls but my product showed up a week later. They certainly could do a better job with customer service.


----------



## kajunkraft

Inline Industries also makes the Dubby Jig, which I own. Very pleased with the product but have the same issue as to customer service. Just can't make contact at all.


----------



## d38

I placed 2 orders from his website last winter (PALS for Delta contractor and his dial indicator system, then pulleys and belt).
Arrived in a logical amount of time. 
PALS installed easy, and made alignment a breeze. Machined pulleys and link belt make the saw run smooth. 
I think he's a one man operation, and I met him at the Kansas City woodworking show last winter. Sounds like he stays busy.
Hope you like your PALS.


----------



## fivecodys

> I placed 2 orders from his website last winter (PALS for Delta contractor and his dial indicator system, then pulleys and belt).
> Arrived in a logical amount of time.
> PALS installed easy, and made alignment a breeze. Machined pulleys and link belt make the saw run smooth.
> I think he s a one man operation, and I met him at the Kansas City woodworking show last winter. Sounds like he stays busy.
> Hope you like your PALS.
> 
> - d38
> 
> I thought the same thing. Either a one or two person business. I upgraded to a link belt the day I bought the saw but I never thought about the machined pulleys.
> Thanks for the response.


----------



## JIMMIEM

I bought the PALS, machined pulleys, and link belt about 10 years ago and they have made a big difference in my 70's era Craftsman TS. Something else to consider getting from InLineIndustries are instructions on adding a grease fitting to the trunion housing which allows easy squeak free blade raising and lowering. I have received comments that grease will attract saw dust. But, I had to replace the worn bearing a couple of years ago and the greased area was saw dust free.


----------

